# Sanding Progresion



## Flawless Victory (Sep 1, 2013)

Got a little extra time off this week around the holiday and am Looking at making a magnetic bar and a maybe a saya. I already have a nice piece of lace wood purchased for the magnetic holder and was just curious at what sanding pogresion would be the best way to finish it out?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Sep 1, 2013)

220, 320, 400, 600, 800...that's my normal progression. I will even use 1000, 1500 and micromesh if I feel it will bring out some further chatoyancy.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 2, 2013)

I would stop at 600. Wood unlike metal doesn't benefit very much from very fine sanding.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 2, 2013)

Not that I hit high gloss, or anything, but I stop at 800, because I have a stack of it at home that I got for a very good price...ahem...free....


----------



## CPD (Sep 2, 2013)

I usually stop around 600 as a max too but it depends a bit on which wood. 

I'll sometimes take really dense exotics (rosewoods, ebony's, blackwoods, bubinga etc) further to get a glassier finish...but most woods don't seem to benefit from going that far... especially if the only finish is oil/wax. If I were doing a project with varnish/lacquer/shellac or other film surface coatings (which is not something I'd do on handles) I'd probably stop sanding at 320 before the coating then sand between coats and buff polish into the 1000s if i was going for gloss.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 3, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> 220, 320, 400, 600, 800...that's my normal progression. I will even use 1000, 1500 and micromesh if I feel it will bring out some further chatoyancy.



I think I have a new favourite word: 'chatoyancy'.


----------

